# Scratches on ceramic back



## smittythepig

Just wondering if anyone else has managed to scratch the back of their Apple Watch at all. Was surprised to see a very clear, small scratch on the back of mine. Looked at it using a loupe and it's definitely not just material deposited onto the back of the watch. I can see the light shine in the gouge. Thought it would be more durable. I had heard of others scratching the back with the DLC-coated Milanese bracelet but I don't have that. As I understand it, the ceramic is zirconia dioxide and probably 8.5 or so on the Mohs scale, so it's not completely impervious to scratches. Just wondering if anyone else has managed to do so.

Thanks.


----------



## arogle1stus

One of the more than numerous reasons why I'll never buy an Apple watch.
Tho my family seems taken with Smart Watches. Wife. Fit Bit. Son and DIL.
Garmins 720x and Fenix 2. Daughter. Apple. Another son residing in Finland.
Suunto. Ceramic, Resin, 318 Stl stl I simply dont like em.

Gimme Seiko everytime. Has Pallet fork. Mainspringm Balance staff. The items
that make up a real watch (know I'll be hammered for these detractions)

X Traindriver Art


----------



## smittythepig

i like it all. mechanicals and smart watches, and all materials, whether it be steel or ceramic


----------



## heb

I similarly have scratch/rub marks on my Rado Sintra bracelet; and only after a week of wear! Of course, ceramic will resist scratches better than metal, but it is NOT impervious to them.

heb


----------



## smittythepig

Interesting, that stinks. And they're definitely scratches in the ceramic that won't clean off? Makes sense really. I think what's frustrating is so much marketing material uses words that suggest ceramic is completely 'impervious to scratches' and things like that. And most people I've asked suggest they don't see a single mark. But I'm always willing to bet if they looked closely enough they'd see some small ones. Anyway, thanks!



heb said:


> I similarly have scratch/rub marks on my Rado Sintra bracelet; and only after a week of wear! Of course, ceramic will resist scratches better than metal, but it is NOT impervious to them.
> 
> heb


----------



## ronalddheld

I assume they are not chips?


----------



## heb

ronalddheld said:


> I assume they are not chips?


Correct.


----------



## Southtown57

Thought ceramic wasn't supposed to scratch easily? What do you think rubbed it to cause that?


----------



## smittythepig

In my case, of course I don't know exactly. But what's most frustrating is that I left my watch at a relative's house and couldn't get it for a week or two. They said they kept it in a safe spot, and I honestly don't know if the scratches were there before or not. So I'll never know if it happened while I had or they did. For example if they kept it in a drawer with an emory board it could have gotten scratched that way. Or something could have found it's way between my wrist and the back - like a tiny piece of quartz dust or something - or when I put in on the charger (though I always wiped both the watch and charger clean before charging). Who knows. I'd probably be more ok with it if I knew it happened on my watch. Theoretically anything that is stronger than this type of ceramic could scratch it. Even sapphire can get scratched, as can the DLC-coated Apple Watches. It just doesn't happen nearly as often. I may go to the Apple Store and see if I can see any scratches on the back of the display watches. Would be interested to see. I've definitely discovered over the years that nothing seems impervious to damage even if you try and take very good care of it. If you look hard enough, you'll find something. This should be perfectly fine and normal, but I'm very OCD


----------



## heb

Southtown57 said:


> Thought ceramic wasn't supposed to scratch easily? What do you think rubbed it to cause that?


Just good old fashion "desk rub". Before retirement, I worked a desk job and historically that played heck with all my metal bracelets; the clasp and the section on the outside of my wrist. We've come a long way from prehistoric times -- from knuckle dragging to wrist dragging.

And no, the surface of my desk is not made of crushed diamonds. I have to be fair though, the marks on my ceramic bracelet are not very noticeable like they would be on metal. Also, the links on the Sintra bracelet have a complex topography with a slight peak right in the center; just begging to be marred. I was surprised too at those rubs, I figured it would take a lot longer than just a week of wear to put them there. Anyway, I was not too upset with them, just "character marks" to me. But the bottom line is: scratch proof ceramic -- nonsense.

heb


----------



## BarracksSi

Might've been dragged across something with just the right dust (or "wrong" dust?).

Mine has no visible scratches after almost two years.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I have a white ceramic, I've worn it every day, no scratches.


----------

